# Cobia Kabobs



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I caught a couple cobia on Monday down at the CBBT. I have always loved grilled cobia. Last night I tried a new marinade and grilled some cobia chunks on skewers. It was fantastic. Here is the recipe and a pic of cobia kabobs and grilled veg.

•	3 lbs cobia
•	1/3 cup olive oil
•	1/3 cup lemon juice
•	1½ teaspoons dry mustard
•	1 clove garlic (minced)
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	¼ teaspoon pepper


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks great. My favorite way to eat fish.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lookin good there!


----------

